# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Geen eisprong? Te vroeg ongesteld?

## Neeltje87

Hoi,

Ik heb een vrij lange maar ook vrij ongeregelmatige cyclus van circa 33-38 dagen. Nu ben ik op 14 juli 's avonds ongesteld geworden, het was deze ongesteldheid iets minder heftig dan dat ik normaal ben maar verder niets aan de hand. Maar nu heb ik sinds afgelopen vrijdagavond (dus amper 3 weken later) last van bruin bloedverlies. Het 'loopt' er niet echt uit en ik heb dan ook geen tampon nodig, hoogstens voor de zekerheid een wcpapiertje. Maar er zit alleen bruin bloed aan als ik heb geplast, en soms wat slijmsliertjes dr bij en puntjes rood bloed. Ik snap niet wat dit is? normaal heb ik mijn ovulatie rond dag 20 ofzo. Normaal is mijn temperatuur na de ovulatie minimaal 36.9 graden of hoger..nu is hij nog gewoon 36.5/36.6. Daarnaast heb ik deze cyclus ook bijna geen afscheiding gehad. Terwijl ik dat normaal rond mijn eisprong royaal heb, dat je het er soms echt een kwakje eruitvoelt lopen zegmaar. Heb ik nu gewoon geen eisprong gehad en ben ik min of meer ongesteld? 
Ik heb wel seks gehad dag 9 en 13 van de cyclus, maar gewoon met condoom. Dus kan denk ik niets met een zwangerschap ofzo te maken hebben. 
Iemand zoiets vaker meegemaakt? Of weet wat het kan zijn?

Groetjes,
Neeltje

----------


## Neeltje87

Hmm niemand die het weet..jammer. Toch ff een 'update'; Inmiddels ruim een week later heb ik nog steeds bruin bloedverlies..af en toe zit er echt rood bij. Verder is het nog steeds niet veel; af en toe met naar de wc gaan dat er ff meer bij komt. En soms met dikkere draden/slijm erbij. Mijn temperatuur is nu zelfs de hele tijd 36.3/36.4 's ochtends..zo is hij normaal net voor de eisprong. zal de eisprong dan toch nog komen..

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk niet dat er iets 'mis' is met je eisprong hoor...iedereen maakt zo'n periode van 'bruinverlies' wel eens door...
Ik zou wel even in de gaten houden hoe het de komende maanden gaat; als alles weer 'normaal' wordt dan is er niets aan de hand...blijft het zo dan zou ikeven contact opnemen met je arts!!

Sterkte en hou ons op de hoogte ok?
Ag Xx

----------


## Neeltje87

Ik hou jullie op de hoogte. Het bruinverlies hield op de dag na dat ik het vorige bericht plaatstte; dus het heeft zo'n 12 dagen geduurt. Ik zou eigenlijk uiterlijk afgelopen maandag (dag 38) ongesteld moeten worden, maar dat ben ik niet geworden. 
Wel had ik na het bruinverlies snel genoeg best wat afscheiding, welke ook doorzichtig en rekbaar zoals ik normaal rond de eisprong heb. Inmiddels is dit weer minder en als het er is dan is het gewoon weer wit. 
Aangezien ik toch erg benieuwd was ben ik maar ff mijn temperatuur gaan bijhouden; en deze is een tijdje laag gebleven als 36.2/36.3/36.4. De afgelopen 4 dagen is deze 36.9 / 36.7 / 36.9 / 37.0 geweest. Al heb ik wel een paar nachten onrustige geslapen en bij die 37.0 had ik een paar glaasjes rosé op de avond ervoor. Maar ik vermoedt dat ik nu dus wel een eisprong heb gehad en dat dat bruinverlies toch een soort van menstruatie (zonder eisprong?) is geweest ofzo? Ik hoop iig dat ik over ongeveer 1,5 week ofzo echt ongesteld wordt.

----------

